# Cake making supplies??



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alrighty folks.

Anyone recommend a reliable online shop for buying cake making supplies, Sugar paste edible figures etc...
Ta

D


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty folks.
> 
> Anyone recommend a reliable online shop for buying cake making supplies, Sugar paste edible figures etc...
> Ta
> ...


Try Cup Cakes & Towers, Photo Cakes - Cake Makers Costa Blanca - My Piece of Cake

Some folk I know have used them and have had good reports.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here you go......*Cake Decoration Store*


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Here you go......*Cake Decoration Store*


Cheers guys:clap2:


----------

